# no longer able to attend



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

Hey all,

I've bought two tickets a while back but something has popped up and I'm not able to go now.


Would I be able to get a refund? if not would anyone be interested in buying them? 

Cheers


----------



## BTS (Jul 22, 2013)

I would buy them off you as i have just missed the advance tickets which is a shame. I dont know if this is allowed though? If so would the Waxstock organisers allow me to add another one as i need 3......


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

I'll have one if you can split them.


----------



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

> Hi Sergio
> 
> As per terms and conditions on the ticket page, no refunds can be given for advance tickets. However, you can sell the tickets as you would usually for an event you can't attend. The person you sell them to simply needs your paypal receipt and to pick them up in your name. (The tickets are collection only, as was also stated on the tickets page).
> 
> ...


Send me a PM if you still want them BTS.


----------



## whiteclio59 (Aug 13, 2013)

I'll take the 2


----------



## k1ngf1sher (Apr 16, 2016)

whiteclio59 said:


> I'll take the 2


Will wait on BTS to confirm, if not you can have them.


----------

